# gas or electric smokers



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a smoker today and was wondering if I should go gas or electric. It's going to be roughly $150-250 dollars tops that I'll spend. Any thoughts or suggestions? I will be using it for fish, jerky, bacon, etc. It's officially time to retire the the little chief.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a Camp Chef Smoke Vault. It uses gas. Easy to use. I have the 24 inch model, it was $250. The 18 inch should be in your range.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For a smoker anymore I would only go with a electric one. I have had a gas one for quite a while and have used a electric one. For the ease of controlling the temperatures I will go with electric every time. A gas one isn't bad once you get to the right temperature after turning it up and then down then back up only to find that it is too hot. Not to mention running out of propane about half way through the smoking process.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18" ;-)


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

The Masterbuilt electric 30" has served me well over the the past year and half or so. Durability is pretty good. I've used it probably 20 times and no issues yet. Comes with 4 racks which is plenty room for most people.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an electric six rack Bradley. And by darn it's a nifty unit too! I love it.


----------

